# yahoo site builder



## mrpuppy (Jul 26, 2007)

would I be able to find help with yahoo sitebuilder problems in this section of the forum?


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

It depends on what you need help with, I have experience with it since I use Yahoo! as my host..
Just post your question and I will do what I can to help.


----------



## mrpuppy (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks Iomega0318,I will post for help as the problems arise


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

lol.. so you didn't have a problem yet.. well as soon as you do, post away and we will be here to help you..


----------



## mrpuppy (Jul 26, 2007)

I will,rather than that NIGHTMARE!!!,they call TECHNICAL SUPPORT!!!,WHERE ARE THE EMOTICON'Swhen you need'em?,it's better to go to expert's FIRST!


----------



## mrpuppy (Jul 26, 2007)

Too Many Dot Headed Indian's


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

mrpuppy said:


> Too Many Dot Headed Indian's


Now now, be nice.


----------

